# Sewer Smell



## drainman (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a customer in a two story townhome. She has an intermittent sewer smell that comes and goes throughout the house. All the fixtures are being used. Any ideas what the problem could be?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

It's either a hidden floor drain/hub drain, or a cracked pipe in a wall. I have seen this with cast iron stacks in walls, use a smoke bomb to test it.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Screw into a stack that has finally rusted out...there can be a bunch of reasons. Maybe a toilet is not set correctly. Sometimes these can be the ole "needle in a haystack".


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Again if you have finished your draincleaning direct her to a competent plumber. :thumbup:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

His intro said that he is a master plumber in tx, but these problems are pretty basic stuff. If there is a sewer gas smell, then there is a leak somewhere in the sanitary system. Simple, find it, fix it


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Choctaw said:


> Screw into a stack that has finally rusted out...there can be a bunch of reasons. Maybe a toilet is not set correctly. Sometimes these can be the ole "needle in a haystack".


I have seen 2 wax rings under a toilet, one hard wax and the other soft wax, they didn't seal together. Forgot about that possibility.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> His intro said that he is a master plumber in tx, but these problems are pretty basic stuff. If there is a sewer gas smell, then there is a leak somewhere in the sanitary system. Simple, find it, fix it


OOPS :blink: sorry drainman I didn't catch that. I assumed by your name you were a cable jockey. Please disregard my smartass remark in the squealing pipes thread also. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

smoke test


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Might be a bad AAV (studor vent in FL) under a lav allowing sewer gas out. Like posted already could be a wax seal under a W/C, could be a cracked stack, a p-trap not retaining water seal, you gotta do a thorough search.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> smoke test


Yep if you've wandered around and didn't find anything obvious its time to smoke....:thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Like a plumber needs an excuse to play with smoke bombs. I say bomb the  out of the place, one of my favorite things to do watch people run out of the house saying it stinks. 

Another plumber at a company I worked for a few years back was going to do a smoke test, and he was alone. The boss called me to go help, when I got there he was at the C/O and ready so I went in the house. Within seconds smoke was pouring out of a lav, it had no trap at all on it. Plumber did not even check anything.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Like a plumber needs an excuse to play with smoke bombs. I say bomb the  out of the place, one of my favorite things to do watch people run out of the house saying it stinks.
> 
> Another plumber at a company I worked for a few years back was going to do a smoke test, and he was alone. The boss called me to go help, when I got there he was at the C/O and ready so I went in the house. Within seconds smoke was pouring out of a lav, it had no trap at all on it. Plumber did not even check anything.


As much fun as it is to play with smoke, he should have at least checked the obvious spots:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Go here>>> http://upfrontprice.com/index.html

Click on the "Odds & Ends" link.

Scroll to bottom of page and click on the smoker photo.

Easy to make and very effective.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Go here>>> http://upfrontprice.com/index.html
> 
> Click on the "Odds & Ends" link.
> 
> ...


 

Pretty cool link, thanks. I'm gonna make one, have everything in the garage.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cheap Smoke Machine alternative:

1 shop vac ready to die
bag of sand
roll of sheet metal
dimmer switch, outlet cable and outlet box

fill bottom of shop vac with sand, line inside walls with sheet metal

Set the dimmer into the outlet box, wire in cable so shop vac will plug into it.

The dimmer will let you control the rpms so you can blow smoke in nice and easy.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds like lots of work. Isn't it just easier to throw a few smokebombs into the building drain?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> Sounds like lots of work. Isn't it just easier to throw a few smokebombs into the building drain?


Are you a plumber or what? We tell folks not to put anything in the drains except tissue then we're going to toss smoke bombs directly down the pipe?

We jim cap all but one vent and hook our "blower" up to it. Last time was a 3 story condo building, we used 16 smoke bombs to find a cracked vent line behind the drywall of a second story lav. 

It's a bit of work, but we may only do one job a year. Make sure you get your signatures first.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Well the smoke bombs burn up completely so they wont clog the drain. I don't see any harm in doing so.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You really want the blower to put a slight positive pressure on the system.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Sounds like lots of work. Isn't it just easier to throw a few smokebombs into the building drain?


Red is right about the positive pressure. We use Superior Signal cartridges. Tons of smoke but they definitely do not dissolve. They are available in different time releases (30sec, 1min, 3min, etc).

http://superiorsignal.com/superior032.htm


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess that makes sense. I have never actually done a smoke test. I'm pretty good at finding smells. I've found some pretty weird ones, maybe by luck perhaps not. The best one I've found was this lady had a slight odor coming from her KS strainers on both sides. 

It was the dishwasher drainage hose because she didn't run the dishwasher often and it was a peice of rotten food that got stuck in there. 3 other plumbers couldn't figure it out. I had her run bleach through the dishwasher a few times and run the dishwasher every day for a week. It worked and I was her hero.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Red is right about the positive pressure. We use Superior Signal cartridges. Tons of smoke but they definitely do not dissolve. They are available in different time releases (30sec, 1min, 3min, etc).
> 
> http://superiorsignal.com/superior032.htm



That's what we use too, I picked out the spent ones myself from the machine. Nasty chemical smell too.


----------



## plumberx (Feb 16, 2009)

*T-traps and sewer gases*





[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

If your gonna glue it why use slip joint. 
I prefer to hard pipe my kitchen drains.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's another tip on the smoke machine....

Put a small piece of single wall vent sheet metal in the test tee to cradle the cartridge. Keeps it from burning the PVC too much.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

drainman said:


> I have a customer in a two story townhome. She has an intermittent sewer smell that comes and goes throughout the house. All the fixtures are being used. Any ideas what the problem could be?


Check for a dried out floor drain trap. 

I have seen (smelled) the odd lav drain that was infested with a very aggressive and stinky bacteria, growing great wads of STINKY slime in the overflow and PO. Extremely foul and hard to get rid of - don't want to bleach it - the bleach only kills the surface layer and then rots the PO out. I tend to try running hot 140F water through it all for long periods till it all gets hot enough to kill (or at least drastically reduce) the bacteria.


----------



## robertsamual (Dec 5, 2010)

drainman said:


> I have a customer in a two story townhome. She has an intermittent sewer smell that comes and goes throughout the house. All the fixtures are being used. Any ideas what the problem could be?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Hi guys,

I am very new here and this is my first post. *Drainman*, first of all it is necessary to find out the source and reason. sewer smell is mainly caused by decomposition of sewage throughout the entire system, including the sewer mains. If there will be any opening in the system, it will cause vapors to escape.
There may be another reason for this smell. When sewer vent pipe is blockedhttp://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_I_..._all_of_the_drains_in_the_house#ixzz17ApLoYvN. In this case when water is flushed then this heavy water flow causes pressure in the system and vapors come out in the atmosphere.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

robertsamual said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am very new here and this is my first post...


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Go here>>> http://upfrontprice.com/index.html
> 
> Click on the "Odds & Ends" link.
> 
> ...


 After u smoke the lines and lets say it was a wax ring. How much more would u charge for finding the problem on top of doing the job:blink:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

ap plumbing said:


> After u smoke the lines and lets say it was a wax ring. How much more would u charge for finding the problem on top of doing the job:blink:


Nice try Grasshopper. :laughing: You have much more to learn before the light shall shine. Finding the problem is the art, fixing the problem is elementary. Which one is worth more? Wax on.........Wax off........


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have never smoked a system. So what are we needing signatures for? Do we have a smokey film on everything or what? I'm sure it smells up the place.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> After u smoke the lines and lets say it was a wax ring. How much more would u charge for finding the problem on top of doing the job:blink:


Our most basic residential smoke test is just under $300. That is only for the diagnostic process of the test. Any needed repairs that are made evident by the test will be performed at an additional cost. Those repairs and their associated costs (if needed) are determined and discussed after the smoke test is completed.

Sometimes the smoke test confirms that the plumbing system is sound and the offending odor must be looked for else where.


----------



## frugalrooter (Dec 10, 2010)

*Check under the landing*



drainman said:


> I have a customer in a two story townhome. She has an intermittent sewer smell that comes and goes throughout the house. All the fixtures are being used. Any ideas what the problem could be?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I have found floor drains under the landing that were dry. This could still be a cracked vent pipe between floors. When all else fails, and sounds like it has, the smoke test is the sure fire way to find a sewer gas leak.
:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

frugalrooter said:


> I have found floor drains under the landing that were dry. This could still be a cracked vent pipe between floors. When all else fails, and sounds like it has, the smoke test is the sure fire way to find a sewer gas leak.
> :thumbsup:




An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> I have never smoked a system. So what are we needing signatures for? Do we have a smokey film on everything or what? I'm sure it smells up the place.


Signatures first to be sure you get paid even if the solution is a simple one.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yep if you've wandered around and didn't find anything obvious its time to smoke....:thumbup:


 Maybe yu should go over there and blow smoke up the stack Redwood!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yep if you've wandered around and didn't find anything obvious its time to smoke....:thumbup:





suzie said:


> Maybe yu should go over there and blow smoke up the stack Redwood!:laughing::laughing:


Actually Suzie I've only smoke tested about 1-2% of the sewer odor complaint calls I have been on. Usually I find the odor problem without having to resort to smoke testing....

I attribute that to an effective wandering around and listening to the customer...

Last sewer odor complaint turned out to be 2 dead mice inside the box for the boiler emergency switch at the head of the cellar stairs. That took me about 15 minutes to find...:whistling2:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Like a plumber needs an excuse to play with smoke bombs. I say bomb the  out of the place, one of my favorite things to do watch people run out of the house saying it stinks.
> 
> Sounds like Dunbar after using a customers bathroom.
> If it is intermittant, check the roof. If they have roof top units for HVAC, there could be an vent too near the unit, sucking in sewer gas and blowing it around only when the stat is calling for heat. I've run into this all too often. And it explains the inconsistancy of the smell.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

I've had some that complained of sewer smells only to find other sources.

One lady said she got a sewer smell every time she took a shower. Turned out to be rotten soap scum trapped under the shower door track. She was happy that I found it and I was happy that she volunteered to clean it.

Another lady said she got the smell from her island kitchen sink. She had a black sink and a decorative black insert for the disposer flange. I popped it out with a flat screw driver and found a nasty mess of old rotted food jelly. Once again, I was happy that she wanted to clean it.

Just because the homeowner says 'sewer smell', doesn't make it the source.

Jake


----------



## sewerman (Sep 21, 2008)

*sewer gas odor*

greetings,
another possible cause not mentioned yet by all the so called experts is to check if a vent pipe is too near an hvac unit on a roof and it could pull the odor directly into the interior air


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

sewerman said:


> greetings,
> another possible cause not mentioned yet by all the so called experts is to check if a vent pipe is too near an hvac unit on a roof and it could pull the odor directly into the interior air



How about going back and posting a intro, tell us about your expertness.




http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

sewerman said:


> greetings,
> another possible cause not mentioned yet by all the so called experts is to check if a vent pipe is too near an hvac unit on a roof and it could pull the odor directly into the interior air


Smoke test offically covers any and other guess as to the sewer smell. Even with everyones expert ability they are only guesses, because no picture of the odor was posted.:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

sewerman said:


> ...not mentioned yet by all the _*so called experts*_...


Really? I know I have a long way to go to get my Plumbing Expert License, but the other folks here are pretty sharp.


----------



## sewerman (Sep 21, 2008)

*expert*

glad u guys dont work 4 me cause i would have to find others.

knocking someone and telling them to get a real plumber is very childish and not a good way to make yourselves look better.
somethings take time to change been at this professsion since 1978


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

slickrick said:


> How about going back and posting a intro, tell us about your expertness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, it's 1/2 an attempt at an intro, anyway. ^^

Just not in the right place.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

sewerman said:


> greetings,
> another possible cause not mentioned yet by all the so called experts is to check if a vent pipe is too near an hvac unit on a roof and it could pull the odor directly into the interior air


 Seeing as how this brilliant post is #40. Why don't you go all the way back to post #38 before you crap all over everyone here. I guess you missed the reading/ comp part of your plumbing exam.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> ...If it is intermittant, check the roof. If they have roof top units for HVAC, there could be an vent too near the unit, sucking in sewer gas and blowing it around only when the stat is calling for heat. I've run into this all too often. And it explains the inconsistancy of the smell.


A quote worth re-quoting. I'd hire you LI. :yes:


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> easttexasplumb said:
> 
> 
> > If it is intermittant, check the roof. If they have roof top units for HVAC, there could be an vent too near the unit, sucking in sewer gas and blowing it around only when the stat is calling for heat. I've run into this all too often. And it explains the inconsistancy of the smell.
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've also seen hvac condensate drains popped into a sanitary vent in the attic with a dried out trap in the winter...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

On roofs with a parapet wall, if the vent stacks are too low, depending on wind conditions sewer gas can get sucked back into the fresh air make-up.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

If the sewer smell is intermittent I would have to agree with sewerman and check to see if you have a vent pipe close to an ac unit. Peppermint test will tell in what general area to look for the leak but still will not locate it. Smoke test is the best way to go. A cheap way to smoke test would be to use a leaf blower and hold the smoke bomb by the intake and blow the smoke into the system. I have used a homeowners blowdryer once and it worked good too but it took a little longer and a couple of bombs to find it. If you decide to go with the peppermint test make sure you do not go near the peppermint. Let a helper mix it in the bucket and dump it into the sewer line outside the home like a roof vent or outside cleanout. If you touch the peppermint with your hands the smell will follow you around. It also gets into your clothes very easily.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Cheap Smoke Machine alternative:
> 
> 1 shop vac ready to die
> bag of sand
> ...


Dimmer switch = Rheostat


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*sewer smell*

We ran into a sewer odor once in a while. Had a difficult time discovering where it was coming from.Finally at wits end I went on the roof and the lead flashing folded over and into the vent pipe was no longer folded and had seperation from the pipe. This was caused from numerous drain cleaning from the roof vent. Hot days with little to no moving air the sewer odor appeared. That was it the flashing.


----------

